

Any good alternatives to basecamp for a startup/side project? - trustfundbaby

We've been using basecamp for the project we're working on, and of course we're bumping up against the limits of the free plan.<p>I was thinking about upgrading to the basic plan, but just found out it is now $24 a month (I remember it being $10), which is something we can clearly not afford at this stage.<p>This isn't a rant against 37Signals or anything like that (though I think they should have more options to cover folks like us). I just want to know what hn'ers out there are using to project manage their startups.
======
sokoloff
I'm not a basecamp user, but if $24/mo is make-or-break, I'm not sure how much
you believe in the startup.

I'm not saying you must blindly buy crap or else you don't believe, but if
Basecamp is working for you, I'd pay the money instead of burning time on
finding a substitute. (Said differently: what is your time worth to
investigate and to port your data over the new system and/or to live with the
losses while you have two systems of record?)

~~~
noahc
Interestingly, His name is "trustfundbaby."

However, it should be noted that he may be from another country where
$24/month is extremely expensive.

~~~
trustfundbaby
> Interestingly, His name is "trustfundbaby."

Thats the joke. Get it?

------
smackjer
A few alternatives:

<https://teambox.com/> <http://goplanapp.com/> <http://www.assembla.com/>
<http://www.codebasehq.com/>

~~~
payjo
I love basecamp and signed up for teambox for the document sharing, but
haven't really used it yet. What do people think about it?

------
noahc
Have you tried google docs?

We seem to doing okay using google docs + remember the milk.

------
dipps
Here is an open source option: <http://collabtive.o-dyn.de/> works great for
my company`s project management.

------
bhousel
Your profile says that you know Ruby on Rails, so I'd recommend just
installing Redmine on a spare or dev server.

~~~
trustfundbaby
Thank you ... I forgot about that.

------
ablutop
Have a look at clockingit.com : project management, collaboration, time
tracking..

------
liftman
There are a lot of solutions. I like Manymoon and Zoho Projects. If you use
Google Apps, you can purchase both of them on the market and integrate.

